# Transfert automatique mail avec MAil 3



## mikalak (19 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, 
J'ai une petite question : " est il possible de transférer automatiquement un mail vers une autre adresse"?.

merci pour votre aide
Mika


----------



## twinworld (20 Novembre 2009)

une des solutions est d'aller régler ça dans le webmail soit de l'adresse d'expédition, soit de l'adresse de réception.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2009)

je rappelle qu'il y a les règles dans Mail

et un des choix d'action est :reéxpedier
un autre est redirection ( un peu different)
etc

voir aide mail pour les détails


*Note du modo :* et moi, je rappelle qu'il y a aussi des règles dans les forums MacGe, notamment, celles rappelées dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" qui figure en tête d'Applications.

On déménage !


----------



## mikalak (20 Novembre 2009)

ma première action a  été de chercher une règle pour automatiser le transfert, mais impossible de  créer une règle.  Sais tu comment créer une règle?
merci


----------



## Nephou (20 Novembre 2009)

en lisant le manuel 

sinon :





Je sais bien que ma version de mail est 4.2 mais dans mes souvenirs il n&#8217;y a pas de différence, les règles se gèrent du même endroit&#8230;


----------



## lhallier (21 Novembre 2009)

Nephou, avec quel logiciel as tu réalisé ton image de Mail annotée?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2009)

y en a des paquets qui font ce genre de chose
( gratuites payantes , avec options divers, fleches  symboles , cadres-cases  divers, bulles etc)

mais c'est vrai que les cases numerotées en  semi transparence  c'est très élégant
( très dans le style  growl d'ailleurs)

nephou c'est quoi?


----------



## Nephou (21 Novembre 2009)

_littlesnaper_&#8230; dans un autre genre _skitch_ est très bien aussi  les deux proposent capture d&#8217;écran + annotations et service d&#8217;upload pour partage en ligne&#8230; mais on n&#8217;est plus dans le sujet


----------



## mikalak (23 Novembre 2009)

merci merci et encore merci

grace ces superbes illustrations , je n'ai pas le droit de ne pas savoir faire une  regle de message.


----------



## renau (6 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 

je me demande comment récupérer mes mail de Free vers iCloud.
Il semble que Free ne permet pas (ou plus) de rediriger les mails vers ailleurs,
et dans iCloud, je ne vois pas où ni comment charger mes mail de Free.

Faudra-t-il, si c'est possible, que je passe par un autre compte (Gmail, ... ???) qui puisse aspirer puis transférer mes mails de Free vers iCloud ??

Par avance, merci au Geek qui aurait une solution !!

Cela me permettra d'utiliser pleinement iCloud entre mes 3 engins : j'efface un mail sur l'un, il s'efface aussi sur les 2 autres  ;-)


----------



## r e m y (6 Avril 2012)

Free je ne connais pas leur webMail
Mais iCloud ne permet plus ce que permettait MobileMe, à savoir "aspirer" les mails d'une autre boite aux lettres...


----------

